# Fussy eater



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi everyone I could really use some advice I live in the south-east of England with my pet pigeon Peter who is about eight months old that I rescued from being soaked in engine oil when he was a fledgeling at one time he used to really love eating fruit peas and sweetcorn but for some time now won't even look at them he seems only interested in his seed mix and a small amount of pigeon conditioner it's my understanding from what I've read online that he should be eating more of a balanced diet I.e. fruits and vegetables but he just will not look at them anymore he has a probiotic supplement in his drinking water every day which is fortified with some vitamins and minerals and a daily calcium supplement. His lack of interest in fresh raw foods is it something I should be concerned about or not any advice would be most gratefully appreciated thank you all in advance


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Pigeons are seedeaters, so no need to worry. Spinach is the only vegetables I give to my pigeons. They love it. I put down a whole leaf, but maybe you can chop yours into small pieces. It might take a while for him to get used to the spinach.


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi Marina B thank you for responding to my question very reassuring


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, even my birds don't eat fruits or vegetables. I tried to give them apple, courgette, etc as suggested by my vet but they just ignored them so I had to throw them away... 
A few days ago, while I was cooking my dinner, Aurora was looking at me (she is really curious!). I gave her a leaf of spinach: she looked at it with disgust 😅!

Have you ever tried to give him berries? 

If you want to give him a more balanced diet, you could add to the seeds dry legumes (the ones for humans that you can find at supermarket) like small lentils, mung beans and split peas.


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi Colobina thank you so much for taking the time to answer my question very useful indeed made me laugh when I read about your bird being so inquisitive my Peter to is so nosy whenever i enter the room with something new he just has to know what it is really funny and quite cute I never realise pigeons could be so inquisitive


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Forgot to mention I haven't tried him with the berries yet but I certainly will I have tried spinach before but only cooked I'll see what he makes of raw spinach leaf


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes, that's true, they are really inquisitive and really good observers too. They learn everything just observing!

Btw Aurora seemed interested in olives and bresaola (italian dried beef) 🤣 🙄😆...she looked at them with curiosity...of course, I didn't offer them to her! 

I forgot... I know it's not like eating real fruits or vegetables but you could try to give to Peter a mixture for canaries containing dehydrated fruits: all my birds love it 😍!


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks for that Colobina i'll definitely give that a try only if he behaves himself he's been quite naughty this evening


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

So let us know if the naughty guy likes raw spinach leaf and the mixture for canaries!


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

I shall keep you updated if he likes the new food it's so funny really how quite often he plays up at bedtime almost like a naughty toddler not wanting to go to bed but I always end up forgiving him 😃


----------



## Roller Tom (Dec 12, 2015)

Vegetables not essential. Seeds and grains suffice. Check out "pigeon grit" on your search engine.


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi RollerTom thanks for answering my question


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi Colombina A quick update Peter likes the food you recommended thanks once again for your advice most appreciated


----------



## Pertalote (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi. Great discussion on food. I feed my birds a game bird pellet with 16-18% protein. I have about 60 pigeons and they do great on that. This way they can't be picky, they are getting a balanced diet and nothing goes to waste. In cold weather I also offer whole corn, which they go crazy for.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Spencer said:


> Hi Colombina A quick update Peter likes the food you recommended thanks once again for your advice most appreciated


Hi Spencer, thanks so much for the update.

I'm really glad to hear that Peter likes it 😊!


----------

